# T&Cs on 50% additional credit offer with Vodafone prepay.



## Sue Ellen (24 Feb 2009)

Anyone else get the text to-day from Vodafone confirming €5 extra credit on €10 purchase before Thu 26th Feb.  Extra credit will be given Fri 27th.  T&Cs apply.

Can't find anything on Vodafone site confirming T&Cs and asked in one store if they knew anything about it.  They thought the credit had to be purchased in a Vodafone store.  

Anyone know the details as want to make a few purchases?


----------



## Ash (24 Feb 2009)

Sue Ellen,

I also got the text today but only looking closely at it now I've seen your post.

I'm dubious that this is genuine.  Why would there be an optout number?  

I am aware of another text a few weeks ago that purported to come from Vodafone but on closer inspection (bad spelling, etc), seemed unlikely.  I forget the details of what the "offer" was but I know it didn't seem kosher.

I would proceed only with great caution on this "offer."


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Feb 2009)

I got one last week offering me €10 extra credit if I topped up with €10.

I did and got the €10 extra credit on Friday 13th ....


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Feb 2009)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I got one last week offering me €10 extra credit if I topped up with €10.
> 
> I did and got the €10 extra credit on Friday 13th ....



Its strange that they don't quote these offers on the Vodafone site.

Where did you top up?  Was it through a Vodafone shop or elsewhere?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Feb 2009)

I got a text message about it.

I bought the top up over the counter in my local shop and I received a confirmation text saying that my €10 credit would be applied on the 13th.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Feb 2009)

Heard the ad myself to-day on radio and this offer does appear to apply to purchases from Vodafone stores only.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Feb 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Heard the ad myself to-day on radio and this offer does appear to apply to purchases from Vodafone stores only.




I bought my top up in the local Centra shop. It wasn't a condition that I go to a Vodafone shop to top up.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Maybe you're just 'special' Paddy


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Maybe you're just 'special' Paddy




Nah .... just an irregular purchaser of top ups!

Vodafone was trying to encourage me to buy more .... they've failed ... miserably!


----------



## askU (25 Feb 2009)

*Extra credit to Vodafone prepaid customers*

[broken link removed]


01 February 2009


                                                                                                  Customers can now talk more when topping up with Vodafone. As from 1 February until 31st March 2009, Vodafone Malta Limited will give its prepaid customers €15 extra credit each time they top up their account with any €50 top-up and €5 extra credit with any €20 top-up. Offer is valid until stocks last.
 "Vodafone always gives you much more. This extra credit gives our loyal customers added value on their Vodafone mobile accounts. By being part of the largest local mobile community, customers can benefit from a lot of special offers whilst experiencing an excellent service and making use of the latest technology," said Elken Calleja, Demand Stimulation Senior Executive at Vodafone Malta Limited.
 The €20 and €50 top-up vouchers are available from all Vodafone Retail Outlets, SMS Topup, BoV ATM Topup, through the Vodafone website and Vodafone authorised dealers.
 To get the extra credit, the top up card must be exclusively of €20 and €50 respectively.
 Terms and conditions apply. For more information customers can contact Customer Service on 247 from their Vodafone or on 9999 9247 from any other phone. Customers may also send an email to customerservice.malta@vodafone.com. Further details may be found on [broken link removed].


----------

